# Pin numbers



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have noticed that when I use my card to pay for my shopping quite often the cashier asks for my pin number.. which of course I don't giver her. 
I hope everyone follows the correct procedure and keeps their pin number to themself.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

The one time I did use my debit card here I felt like 'everyone' was watching the numbers I went to push. I been so paranoid since that I've not used it at all other than at ATM's!! Other week at the immigration they also wanted me to prove I owned a bank account so I explained I have one in the UK. They asked me to photocopy my card on both sides. I refused told them I am pretty sure that is not needed and offered to just get a print out. But seriously it's like they think were dumb sometimes!


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Egyptians are the dumb ones... Yet they know every trick in the book.


----------

